# Current GB fighter & world amateur championships



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Who in the gb set up will pick up medals in the worlds later this month ?

And who are the fighters to watch ? I like the look of anthony fowler . He has beaten the likes of Callum smith in the amateurs etc, has a very pro style and seems to have excellent power .

In general selby will make a good pro aswell . I think its good he's fighting in the new aiba pro venture , he will be fighting top guys instead of bums


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Selby, Yafai and Fowler are supposed to be the stand out. Taylor & Maxwell also supposed to be good.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Selby should medal, think Fowler has a chance too.

I like Joe Joyce, exciting fighter with weaknesses. Good to watch.

I think we'll win 3 medals, maybe no golds though.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack Bateson


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

joegrundy said:


> *Selby should medal*, think Fowler has a chance too.
> 
> I like Joe Joyce, exciting fighter with weaknesses. Good to watch.
> 
> I think we'll win 3 medals, maybe no golds though.


Have to be a bit careful saying that, yes, he is probably in the top 3 in his weight division, but 1)*sigh* There could be a robbery, and 2) The draw might not pan out favourably to him, I mean, Selby is a better fighter than Conlan (only just, their fights have all been tight, yet with Andrew coming on top), yet Michael has the Olympic medal, Selby doesn't. Really hope Paddy 'Fists of Bronze' does well, he has a chance, wouldn't necessarily make him favourite, but especially with Shiming turning over, it is very open. Would have really hoped that Stalker and Joshua had gone on to win this thing, but clearly that ship has sailed


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh yes, forgot about Bateson, he could medal and can easily medal in Rio


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I think selby is going to be our second ever gokd medalist. I hope boxnation pick thid up due to the lack of action this month (unless bbc already have it or whatever)


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I think selby is going to be our second ever gokd medalist. I hope boxnation pick thid up due to the lack of action this month (unless bbc already have it or whatever)


BBC'll prolly have highlights like they did with the Euros


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> BBC'll prolly have highlights like they did with the Euros


Shame, boxnations coverage of the worlds last time qas brilliant. Would much prefer it on there


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

LP said:


> Jack Bateson


:deal


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Selby is clearly the best, and with Campbell was the stand out of the 2012 team and just unlucky to draw who was probably boxer of the tournament Ramirez. See Ramirez has gone up to Bantamweight, is Selby still fly? Good chance of gold if so.

Really like Bateson, he looks quality. Can't wait to watch Robiesy Ramirez again at the worlds, that lad is amazing


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

stevebhoy87 said:


> Selby is clearly the best, and with Campbell was the stand out of the 2012 team and just unlucky to draw who was probably boxer of the tournament Ramirez. See Ramirez has gone up to Bantamweight, if Selby still fly? Good chance of good if so.
> 
> Really like Bateson, he looks quality. Can't wait to watch Robiesy Ramirez again at the worlds, that lad is amazing


Phenomenal talent


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

It's ironic how Selby was the #1 seed in London, yet got the bad draw


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't watch enough amateurs but follow the news and opinions.

Jack Bateson and Anthony fowler are standouts and highly thought of and gamai Yafai is apparently very heavy handed.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

The World Championships a lot tougher to win than the Olympics.More fighters, more fights. The GB squad is in a transitional period so i wouldn't be expecting them to pick up as many medals here, as they've done in the past. Saying that, with Ramirez moving up a division i'd make Selby favourite to win gold at his 52kg. Freddie Evans with a favourable draw could also medal. For the rest i'd say it all about getting some international experience. That's not to say there couldn't be some surprises.

For Ireland i'd say Barnes, Conlan(although he is moving up a weight), Quigley and Ward all have good chances of getting a medal.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Disappointed to hear about Conlan moving up a weight, not only is he stuck with Ramírez, but we won't be able to see him fight Selby again


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Are box nation showing this ?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

stevebhoy87 said:


> Selby is clearly the best, and with Campbell was the stand out of the 2012 team and just unlucky to draw who was probably boxer of the tournament Ramirez. See Ramirez has gone up to Bantamweight, *is Selby still fly?* Good chance of gold if so.
> 
> Really like Bateson, he looks quality. Can't wait to watch Robiesy Ramirez again at the worlds, that lad is amazing


Yes.

Full GB squad

Bateson, light-fly
Selby, Edwards, fly
Yafai, McGoldrick, bantum
Cordina, light
Taylor, Maxwell, light-welter
Evans, welter
Fowler, Brown, middle
Baister, heavy
Joyce, super-heavy


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Baister lost his bout today against a Russian. Ireland's Tommy McCarthy just beat a bulgarian.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Charlie Edwards won as well


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

stevebhoy87 said:


> Selby is clearly the best, and with Campbell was the stand out of the 2012 team and just unlucky to draw who was probably boxer of the tournament Ramirez. See Ramirez has gone up to Bantamweight, is Selby still fly? Good chance of gold if so.
> 
> Really like Bateson, he looks quality. Can't wait to watch Robiesy Ramirez again at the worlds, that lad is amazing


Is Ramirez still at Fly?

Can't see Selby winning Gold if so.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Grant said:


> Is Ramirez still at Fly?
> 
> Can't see Selby winning Gold if so.


No Ramirez has went up


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Is there any where to watch this ?


----------



## cam2010 (Jul 29, 2013)

on the red button from quarters onwards


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

What channel ? Sky or bbc


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I think Maxwell, Joyce and Selby will medal imo and I think Selby will win gold


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Grant said:


> Is Ramirez still at Fly?
> 
> Can't see Selby winning Gold if so.


Ramirez moved up to 56kg as did Michael Conlan. Interestingly though Paddy Barnes has moved up to fly and if him and Selby manage to make to the semi's they are due to face each other.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Ireland's Sean McComb wins his first round match against an Israeli(30-27,30-27, 30-26) at 60kg.
Ray Moylette (64kg) up for Ireland against a greek in the next hour.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Ray Moylette wins Split decision. Scotlands Josh Taylor also wins.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.aiba.org/en-US/news/ozqsp/newsId/5659/news.aspx

live stream


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> Ray Moylette wins Split decision. Scotlands Josh Taylor also wins.


Just found out Ray's from Mayo, WAR MOYLETTE!!! :bbb


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Just found out Ray's from Mayo, WAR MOYLETTE!!! :bbb


Yep he sure is. Apparently it wasn't a convincing performance from him. He caught by a big right in the first and lost the round on all three cards. After that he went to war and won a split decision 29-28, 29-28, 27-30.

Scotland's Charlie Flynn and Wales' Zach Davies both lost earlier.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Maxwell got disqualified after being knocked down in round 3.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Maxwell got disqualified after being knocked down in round 3.


Excessive holding?


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Maxwell got disqualified after being knocked down in round 3.


Shit result, any idea how the fight was going up until that point.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Use of the head apparently. GB twitter say he dominated the second but they clashed heads in the next. Ref said it was Max's fault


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Sam Maxwell's chances of progression were halted by a disqualification in round three of his contest against Italian Dario Vangeli. 

In a scrappy affair with the Italian boxer intent on holding and making the bout ragged from the start, Sam was on the front foot throughout. He caught the Italian with two good shots at the end of round two, and in the third the boxers clashed again. After an accidental collision of heads, the referee stopped the contest by disqualification with Sam having been adjudged to have been the transgressor. 

From GB's twitter


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Use of the head apparently. GB twitter *say he dominated* the second but they clashed heads in the next. Ref said it was Max's fault


On the scorecards it was pretty even.

Not suprised Maxwell is out. I think he lost his first fight in the euros too.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Sam Maxwell's chances of progression were halted by a disqualification in round three of his contest against Italian Dario Vangeli.
> 
> In a scrappy affair with the Italian boxer intent on holding and making the bout ragged from the start, Sam was on the front foot throughout. He caught the Italian with two good shots at the end of round two, and in the third the boxers clashed again. After an accidental collision of heads, the referee stopped the contest by disqualification with Sam having been adjudged to have been the transgressor.
> 
> From GB's twitter


Cheers for that, no mention of the apparent Knockdown in the third there.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> Cheers for that, no mention of the apparent Knockdown in the third there.


https://www.aiba-database.org/uploadXML/pdf/C73-C73B053.PDF

Does that mean Maxwell scored a knockdown?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

So there was no knockdown then?


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> https://www.aiba-database.org/uploadXML/pdf/C73-C73B053.PDF
> 
> Does that mean Maxwell scored a knockdown?


Edit didn't read what you wrote properly.

Yeah that means Maxwell scored the knockdown. On the Iaba website it says McComb knocked his opponent down in the first and knockdown is under his opponents name.
https://www.aiba-database.org/uploadXML/pdf/C73-C73B032.PDF


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> Edit didn't read what you wrote properly.
> 
> Yeah that means Maxwell scored the knockdown. On the Iaba website it says McComb knocked his opponent down in the first and knockdown is under his opponents name.
> https://www.aiba-database.org/uploadXML/pdf/C73-C73B032.PDF


Thats weird. 
Well bullshit disqualifications are not rare in amateur boxing.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Day off today ??


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sean McGoldrick on tomorrow, talented fighter.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Day off today ??


No.
Nolan Adam (ireland) lost against Cissokho from france.
****** (scottland) lost against Hield from Bahamas.

I think these where the only fighters from GB/Ireland who fought today. Tommorow Fowler and Yafai have their first fights.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Quite a lot of British lads out already, not many winners so far. 

A few of the more known lads haven't fought yet though.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yafai lost
As did the welsh fella


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Not going well this so far, think we'll be lucky to get 5 medals.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

The irish guys can win a few medals.
Wales has a good chance too with Selby.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Only selby and jack baetson are realistic medal prospects 
Fowler has a good chance but in a tough draw


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Only selby and jack baetson are realistic medal prospects
> Fowler has a good chance but in a tough draw


Fred Evans?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Grant said:


> Fred Evans?


Fred has the skills but not too sure if this no head guard rule will suit him


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Grant said:


> Fred Evans?


No headgear doesnt suit him. He is a bit chinny.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Fred has the skills but not too sure if this no head guard rule will suit him





LuckyLuke said:


> No headgear doesnt suit him. He is a bit chinny.


It'll be interesting to see how he goes.

He was fighting up a division in the WSB.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Joe Ham from Scotland is out today in the 56KG category


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Shit no headguards.

Is this now the norm with major championships.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Where's Sapiyev?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Where's Sapiyev?


Retired


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Fowler wins on all 3 judges scorecards.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Grant said:


> Fred Evans?


Fowlers style is ready made for the pros 
No wonder Coldwell and Eddie are 'close' to him


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Fowlers style is ready made for the pros
> *No wonder Coldwell and Eddie are 'close' to him*


Care to explain?


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Good stuff, Competition will start to get interesting tomorrow though with the seeds making their first appearance.
A good few British and Irish boxers fighting aswell:
52KG, 
Selby (Wales) v Malik Johnson (USA)
Paddy Barnes (IRL) V Milos Baltic (SRB)
Charlie Edwards (ENG) V Simon Nzioki (KEN)

If Barnes and Edwards both win, they're due to face each other.

64kg
Josh Taylor(SCO) V Merey Akshalov (KAZ) Tough fight for Taylor
Ray Moylette (IRL) V Ermek Sakenov (KGZ)

91kg
Tommy McCarthy (IRL) V Samir El-Mais (CAN)


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Fowler is a good fighter and would be a good pro too.
But he has a tough draw with Mytrofanov and Härtel (who beat him in the Euros this year).


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Heard Adam Nolan was robbed in his fight yesterday, all the Irish team are going mad over it on twitter, wonder if it was really that much of a robbery or one that could have gone either way. I know he bet the lad he lost to recently though.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Heard Adam Nolan was robbed in his fight yesterday, all the Irish team are going mad over it on twitter, wonder if it was really that much of a robbery or one that could have gone either way. I know he bet the lad he lost to recently though.


Didn't see the fight myself but the general feeling is that he deserved to win. Been told by a friend that he definitely won the first, should have won the second and the third he was doing well but got caught by a big right on the ropes.
The scoring for aswell was 30-27 Nolan and 29-28 Cissokho x2. Which meant 2 judges gave him the first, 2judges gave him the second and only one judge gave him the third.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Heard Adam Nolan was robbed in his fight yesterday, all the Irish team are going mad over it on twitter, wonder if it was really that much of a robbery or one that could have gone either way. I know he bet the lad he lost to recently though.


Only watched the third round. And there he got out hustled imo.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Retired


Wow, if I were him, another world gold would have been the perfect way to end, in front of his home crowd as well. He's only young as well


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Only watched the third round. And there he got out hustled imo.





roddy collins said:


> Didn't see the fight myself but the general feeling is that he deserved to win. Been told by a friend that he definitely won the first, should have won the second and the third he was doing well but got caught by a big right on the ropes.
> The scoring for aswell was 30-27 Nolan and 29-28 Cissokho x2. Which meant 2 judges gave him the first, 2judges gave him the second and only one judge gave him the third.


Meh, fair enough, no point complaining if it was at all close. A lot of fighters could end up getting the nod in fights they should have lost, just the way the sport goes I suppose. Looking forward to watching the rest of this, particularly as it heats up and we get some tasty match ups.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

ChipChair said:


> Joe Ham from Scotland is out today in the 56KG category


won UD, Ukraine next


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

ChipChair said:


> won UD, Ukraine next


Nice one, i read your last post wrong. Thought you meant he was out of the tournament


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

this question has probably been asked a multitude of times...but is this being shown on TV or a AIBA stream / youtube channel?


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> Nice one, i read your last post wrong. Thought you meant he was out of the tournament


sorry mate just re read it my fault


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Sean McGoldrick on tomorrow, talented fighter.


Eliminated by Yoni Pacheco of Colombia


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rooq said:


> this question has probably been asked a multitude of times...but is this being shown on TV or a AIBA stream / youtube channel?


Stream:http://kazsport.kaztrk.kz/ru/online

Not illegal cause AIBA uses the same stream on their site.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Selby doing ok
showboating too much and eating one too many clean shots


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Selby doing ok
> showboating too much and eating one too many clean shots


I thought he was lucky. The american landed the better shots.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

he defence was shit


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Selby won 3-0.
Taylor lost on points.
Edwards got stopped on a cut in the first.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

LITHUANIAN GUY is up Next!!!

Remember him from the Olympics? Hero.

War Petrauskas


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

joegrundy said:


> Selby won 3-0.
> Taylor lost on points.
> Edwards got stopped on a cut in the first.


Barnes won


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Crean said:


> LITHUANIAN GUY is up Next!!!
> 
> Remember him from the Olympics? Hero.
> 
> War Petrauskas


That was a good fight, fair play to the thai, he was outgunned but still stood toe-to-toe.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Edwards unlucky had a real chance for a medal


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Ray Moylette loses for Ireland


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> That was a good fight, fair play to the thai, he was outgunned but still stood toe-to-toe.


Yeah, to be honest I thought he could of nicked it. Won the third in my opinion and probably nicked the second.

Anyway, onwards and upwards for Lithuanian guy.

I haven't been following the championships at all. How many Irish left? What are their chances?


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Crean said:


> Yeah, to be honest I thought he could of nicked it. Won the third in my opinion and probably nicked the second.
> 
> Anyway, onwards and upwards for Lithuanian guy.
> 
> I haven't been following the championships at all. How many Irish left? What are their chances?


Not doing too bad Adam Nolan lost in the first round, the irish camp were saying he was robbed. Ray Moylette lost all three today. Everyone else still in although Conlan, Quigley, Ward and Sheehan haven't fought yet.

I reckon Quigley, Ward, Conlan and Barnes all have a decent shout for medals.

Sean McComb could be a darkhorse for Ireland as well though.

McCarthy has a tough fight later on, if he gets through that who knows

Con Sheahan doesn't stand much chance too be honest, has a Cuban up first.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> Not doing too bad Adam Nolan lost in the first round, the irish camp were saying he was robbed. Ray Moylette lost all three today. Everyone else still in although Conlan, Quigley, Ward and Sheehan haven't fought yet.
> 
> I reckon Quigley, Ward, Conlan and Barnes all have a decent shout for medals.
> 
> ...


Don't mean to be harsh on Nolan, but his ability and style is terrible. He's never really gonna medal at this level imo.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Gutted I missed Petrauskas, the guy was so fun to watch at the olympics

Also never heard of Yafai, anyone know how much of a prospect he is, and division/age?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Was the cut caused by a punch? Or headbutt?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Crean said:


> Yeah, to be honest I thought he could of nicked it. Won the third in my opinion and probably nicked the second.
> 
> Anyway, onwards and upwards for Lithuanian guy.
> 
> I haven't been following the championships at all. How many Irish left? What are their chances?


nolan and moylette are out


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Crean said:


> Don't mean to be harsh on Nolan, but his ability and style is terrible. He's never really gonna medal at this level imo.


Agreed he always seems to the business in Ireland though in quite a competitive division with John JoeJoyce and Willie McLaughlin. 
Moylette's another funny one for me, when he won the Euros he boxed out of his skin but since then he hasn't looked great, don't even think he's won the irish championships since.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

what happened with yafai?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> what happened with yafai?


Lost his first fight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Lost his first fight.


hes not as talented as his older bro init


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Only recent Yafai fight I've seen is when he was getting battered by a Kazakh in WSB.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Great win for Big Tommy McCarthy against the seeded Canadian at heavyweight. (Won 30-26,28-28,29-27):happy


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

McCarthy's twitter:
Tommy McCarthy ‏@Tommymac90 37m
Won again tonight! Into the last 16! The judge who gave it against me must be a loon! #macattack #django


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> McCarthy's twitter:
> Tommy McCarthy ‏@Tommymac90 37m
> Won again tonight! Into the last 16! The judge who gave it against me must be a loon! #macattack #django


Great news. Difficult task in the next round though


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Hon Tommy! Team slick and Irish set to do well at these championships if all the lads keep up these kind of top performances:ibutt


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Do you know if it's confirmed that we can watch it on the BBC from the quarter-finals onwards?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Do you know if it's confirmed that we can watch it on the BBC from the quarter-finals onwards?


Yea on the red button I think


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.eubcboxing.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Almaty-2013-Day-6-Match-Schedule.pdf
Tomorrow's Brits and Irish:
14:00 (local time I assume? I don't know how many hours Almaty is from us) session: Aqeel Ahmed (Scotland) vs Nanao Thokchom (India) in the light fly
Sheehan (Ireland) vs Yohandi Ortega (Cuba) in the super heavy- opening round of the super heavies
Ashley Williams (Wales, not the Swansea defender!) vs Malith Muthukarage (Sri Lanka)- light fly
Jason Quigley (Ireland) against the man simply known as Vijender (India)- middle, tricky tie that
Aston Brown (Scotland) vs Jeong Jaemin (S.Korea) in the middles
Ross Henderson(Scotland) vs Sallah Muhamed (Sweden) 91+
19:00 session: Jack Bateson (England) vs David Rodríguez (Costa Rica) light fly
Joe Ham (Scotland) vs Mykola Butsenko (Ukraine) bantam
Joe Joyce (England) vs Hamza Beguerni (Algeria) 91+
Michael Conlan (Ireland) vs Krisztian Nagy (Hungary) bantam
Ant Fowler (England) vs Abdelmalek Rahou (Algeria) middle

Another fight of interest to me tomorrow is Veitia-Barriga in the light fly (saw them both live at the Olympics, so I like them)


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

It's 4 or 5 hours ahead I think and yea that's there time


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Robeisy Ramirez vs Zhang Jiawei next. Could be one of the best fights of the tournament.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Williams through to the next round to face Veitia, Ahmed out


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Have I missed Ramirez? And is there a link to watch this?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Have I missed Ramirez? And is there a link to watch this?


You have missed it. You can watch the fights on this legal stream: http://www.aiba.org/ On this site you should find the stream. Ramirez won a Close fight against a chinese guy. Personally I thought he lost it. I gave round one and three to the chinese.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Has Bateson had a fight in the championships yet?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Has Bateson had a fight in the championships yet?


This is his 1st, he's seeded so got a bye


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> This is his 1st, he's seeded so got a bye


Cheers, Is the lad he's fighting any good?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

this Cuban heavy weight who just beat the irish lad looked real good


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Quigley and Brown both through and will face each other next


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

when is fowler fighting uk time ?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

joyce just got stopped in 1 by an Algerian

given 3 standing counts


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Jack Bateson is out aswell. Lost a split decision. A bit of a shock.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> joyce just got stopped in 1 by an Algerian
> 
> given 3 standing counts


Saw that fight. His chin dont seems to be very strong but it isnt his main Problem. His defence is truly awful. The Algerian couldnt miss with his wide hooks.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

LJGS said:


> Jack Bateson is out aswell. Lost a split decision. A bit of a shock.


Didnt expect him to medal. He's good and promising but I've never seen what all the hype has been about


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Brits having a rough time at these championships I think we have been a bit unlucky and maybe had a bit of trouble adjusting to no headguards. Still a bit of hope with Selby and Fowler.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

if the Olympics were somewhere else last yr only Campbell would have got a medal


----------



## cam2010 (Jul 29, 2013)

no Adams would have still medalled


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

adams ??

you mean evans ?

he had a real close fight with the Canadian which he could have easily lost


----------



## cam2010 (Jul 29, 2013)

no nikki


----------



## cam2010 (Jul 29, 2013)

any idea how Fowler got on tonight?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> if the Olympics were somewhere else last yr only Campbell would have got a medal


Its always the same with the hometown fighters. As long as they are competitive they get the decision.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

fowler won 

I think he has a tough Ukrainian next


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

cam2010 said:


> any idea how Fowler got on tonight?


Beat an algerian.
Has to fight number two of the world Mytrofanov. Really tough fight and if he beats him he probably has to fight Härtel who allready beat him in the euros this year. Really tough draw for Fowler.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Seeing as England's contingent is on the verge of being eliminated, does this mean I have to cheer on the sheepshaggers and the Sweaties?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Seeing as England's contingent is on the verge of being eliminated, does this mean I have to cheer on the sheepshaggers and the Sweaties?


Sheepshaggers=Scottland
Sweaties=Wales?

Ireland has a good squad. You can cheer for them.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Sean McComb won easily for Ireland today. The City of Belfast now has 4 boxers into the last 16, Ireland overall has 5 with Joe Ward to fight later (approx 5pm our time.)


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Sheepshaggers=Scottland
> Sweaties=Wales?
> 
> Ireland has a good squad. You can cheer for them.


other way round. Sweaty Sock = Jock


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Sheepshaggers=Scotland
> Sweaties=Wales?
> 
> Ireland has a good squad. You can cheer for them.


Other way around. Wales just love sheep, and a common Scottish nickname is Jock (Scottish version of Jack), and rhyming slang for that is Sweaty Socks. That's not to say the Scots aren't partial to a bit of sheep-loving themselves.
And of course I am cheering for Ireland, I'd be doing that anyway, all my family are from there, and I lived there when I was younger, hence my nickname at school was 'Irish Prick' (we didn't have many ethnic minorities really) and my love for Carl Frampton. Ray Moylette is from the same place as a lot of my lot, was disappointed, but not too surprised when he got eliminated given his first round struggle


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

https://www.aiba-database.org/uploadXML/pdf/C58-C58D1021.PDF
The three Brits in action face a tough task, all against seeded fighters, Williams vs Veitia, Brown vs Quigley and Fowler vs Mytrofanov. Also, Michael Conlan is against Brian González, and Tommy McCarthy is in with Emir Ahmatovic. It's getting to the do or die stage! Smart money would be on Conlan and Quigley to progress


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Big day today, as Eoghan said GB boxers all facing very hard tests. For Ireland though all can win their fights, don't know much about Gonzalez but Conlan looked very good in his first bout so i'm picking him. Seen Aston Brown against Conrad Cummings last year in the WSB and wasn't overly impressed with him Quigley should win this quite comfortably. McCarthy has a tough fight against the German although I still think he has every chance off coming away with the win.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

anyone got link for the conlan fight its on now


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

not watching but getting updates from twitter. According to one tweet he couldn't have hoped for a better first round.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Conlan wins!:happy


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> not watching but getting updates from twitter. According to one tweet he couldn't have hoped for a better first round.


Does it say how Gojan-Nikitin went? Winners face each other. I know Butsenko just scraped by


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

I think Nitkin won not 100% though. He was 2up on all scorecards after 2 rounds.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

no links seem to be working ???


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> no links seem to be working ???


They're not for me either, i'm just getting updates from twitter. That's my plans for Monday morning fucked, i'll have to just do some work instead:verysad


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> no links seem to be working ???


Yeah Kazport is not showing this session. But they show the evening session.
Tommorow they will show the afternoon session too.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Quigley won

how good is he ? as I saw he has some sort of scholarship with sky sports ?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

fowler just beat the no.2 seeded ukrainian


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Quigley won
> 
> how good is he ? as I saw he has some sort of scholarship with sky sports ?


Where's he from?



Scorpio78 said:


> fowler just beat the no.2 seeded ukrainian


:happy Great result, how did he win..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Fowler has to fight Härtel next. Härtel beat Fowler at the euros this year with 30:27. Hard fight for Fowler.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Where's he from?
> 
> :happy Great result, how did he win..


Irish

Fowler won via ud


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Quigley won
> 
> how good is he ? as I saw he has some sort of scholarship with sky sports ?


He's very good, he hasn't lost a fight in ages. Won the last three major competitions he was in including the last European Championships. He also beat Anthony Ogogo quite comfortabley when they met a few years back.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Where's he from?


Donegal, hes a proper culchie!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Quigley won
> 
> how good is he ? as I saw he has some sort of scholarship with sky sports ?


European champion, beat khytrov in a close one in the semi, many thought yevhen took that one, then he beat Juratoni in the final. They could well meet later on in the comp


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Has Ashley Williams fought yet? He has a tough one.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/24551337


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Grant said:


> Has Ashley Williams fought yet? He has a tough one.


Pulled out, must have had an injury


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

McCarthy wins for Ireland 3 out of 3. It was a very close fight I personally thought the German might have got it


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Is John Joe Nevin still in the amateurs?


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Is John Joe Nevin still in the amateurs?


Dropped out of the amateur squad about to weeks before the worlds were supposed to start. Turning Pro with Goldenboy apparently.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

That showboating cunt Selby getting a robbery decision. Terrible.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> That showboating cunt Selby getting a robbery decision. Terrible.


Again ?

Same thing happened against the yank


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Again ?
> 
> Same thing happened against the yank


No.
Against the Yank it was actually a bit close. This was much worse.
The number one seeded guys always get shady decisions like that. Selby did fuck all besides running and showboating but still got the decision.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

the fuck just happened there?

Barnes floored the Kenyan, the ref looked around as if she didn't know what to do, and then all of a sudden both fighters are taking their gloves off. Barnes wins by stoppage.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

it was a peach of a shot though. Good day for ireland again. First round stoppage win for Barnes, Ward look good earlier and although McComb went out it was a close fight.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> No.
> Against the Yank it was actually a bit close. This was much worse.
> The number one seeded guys always get shady decisions like that. Selby did fuck all besides running and showboating but still got the decision.


Twitter seems to believe he boxed well and only showboated when the job was done 3-0?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Grant said:


> Twitter seems to believe he boxed well and only showboated when the job was done 3-0?


Yeah well on Twitter people also claimed Ortega was lucky against this one irish heavweight.:lol: On Twitter they also said Cordina was unlucky against his Cuban opponent. Just biased as hell.
I'm sure the fight will get uploaded so you can watch it later.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Yeah well on Twitter people also claimed Ortega was lucky against this one irish heavweight.:lol: On Twitter they also said Cordina was unlucky against his Cuban opponent. Just biased as hell.
> I'm sure the fight will get uploaded so you can watch it later.


I will do.

Hopefully somebody will upload it here.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lol Evans getting another gift. Even the fans booed him and chanting Kenya. I dont know why the number one seeded guys like Evans,Selby,Lopes ect. get these kind of decisions. It means fuck all to the event if these guys drop out.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Grant said:


> I will do.
> 
> Hopefully somebody will upload it here.


I thought it was close personally. You can watch it here just rewind it back to the start, its the first fight on. Also Paddy Barnes first round tko is 2 fights after aswell.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Fred Evans just won there.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> Fred Evans just won there.


No clearly lost round two and three.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

roddy collins said:


> I thought it was close personally. You can watch it here just rewind it back to the start, its the first fight on. Also Paddy Barnes first round tko is 2 fights after aswell.


Cheers pal.

Will have a look later.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No clearly lost round two and three.


Was he lucky then? i literally only just seen the last 30secs and him getting his hand raised.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> Was he lucky then? i literally only just seen the last 30secs and him getting his hand raised.


Yes. The fans booed the decision and chanted Keyna. But its always the same. Number one seeded guys and the homefighters always get shady decisions.
A german got a bit lucky too.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> it was a peach of a shot though. Good day for ireland again. First round stoppage win for Barnes, Ward look good earlier and although McComb went out it was a close fight.


Yeah it was a good shot and the Kenyan did look dazed, but it seemed like the ref didn't know what to do for a second, then the camera panned away and then panned back in and the two fighters were taking the gloves off.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Selby fight. Miss most of the first round. Close round in 2nd but better quality from Selby. Looked like he won the 3rd comfortably. Too many crowd shots of kazak families??? Certainly wouldnt call it a robbery.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Selby fight. Miss most of the first round. Close round in 2nd but better quality from Selby. Looked like he won the 3rd comfortably. Too many crowd shots of kazak families??? Certainly wouldnt call it a robbery.


Selby throws arm punches. How is that quality? And round one was clearly for the Cuban. Selby had succes in the last 20 seconds of round three but the other part was all for the Cuban. Showboating doesnt score points.:hey

Did you saw the Evans fight? How can you give him round two?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Selby throws arm punches. How is that quality? And round one was clearly for the Cuban. Selby had succes in the last 20 seconds of round three but the other part was all for the Cuban. Showboating doesnt score points.:hey
> 
> Did you saw the Evans fight? How can you give him round two?


Havent seen it nope. Selby did a lot of showboating yes but he made the cuban miss virtually every time. He barely landed a puinch.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Selby fight wasnt a robbery at all


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Selby fight wasnt a robbery at all


And Evans fight?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Havent seen it nope. Selby did a lot of showboating yes but he made the cuban miss virtually every time. He barely landed a puinch.


He landed plenty of body shots. And Selby barely landed punches too.
Nevermind that the Cuban was pressing the fight for every round...And Selby only throws arm punches. This is not fencing boxing anymore.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> And Evans fight?


Didnt see it


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> He landed plenty of body shots. And Selby barely landed punches too.
> Nevermind that the Cuban was pressing the fight for every round...And Selby only throws arm punches. This is not fencing boxing anymore.


Will have to agree to disagree. Whichever way you saw it, it certainly wasnt a robbery!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

5 Irish and 2 Welsh in the quarters, a good chance of history being made, no Irish boxer has got to a world final, no Welsh has won it


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> 5 Irish and 2 Welsh in the quarters, a good chance of history being made, no Irish boxer has got to a world final, no Welsh has won it


Think Ward will win gold.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Think Ward will win gold.


A lot of buzz on Quigley as well. Ward is a special talent, he's only 20, by the time Rio comes around, he'll be 23, and will still have plenty of time to forge a pro career. Personally, I like Barnes as well, I like his character, and that he can box forward and back and has a good defence, and had an earlt win today, but winning a world title in the higher weight class is gonna be tough. I'd back him against Selby though, not entirely convinced by Andrew. They are still on to meet in the semis. Conlan is unfortunate that the bantamweight vacancy created by Nevin turning pro meant that he again has to share a division with the excellent Ramirez. McCarthy has done fantastically well to get this far, beating two seeded fighters, and had every chance I feel of beating Peralta
Didn't see the Evans fight today, but I hear it was an unpopular decision


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

When does this hit tv?

What is the schedule?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Grant said:


> When does this hit tv?
> 
> What is the schedule?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/24551337


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> 5 Irish and 2 Welsh in the quarters, a good chance of history being made, no Irish boxer has got to a world final, no Welsh has won it


any english fighters left?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> any english fighters left?


Yes, but none in action today, there were 3 Irish (McComb got eliminated) and 2 Welsh fighting today. Also, Forrest of Scotland got eliminated today. Anthony Fowler is England's sole representative left in the comp, rewarded for his great win against Mytrofanov with an equally bitchy tie against Hartel, who beat him in Minsk, and gave Ogogo something to think about in London


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> A lot of buzz on Quigley as well. Ward is a special talent, he's only 20, by the time Rio comes around, he'll be 23, and will still have plenty of time to forge a pro career. Personally, I like Barnes as well, I like his character, and that he can box forward and back and has a good defence, and had an earlt win today, but winning a world title in the higher weight class is gonna be tough. I'd back him against Selby though, not entirely convinced by Andrew. They are still on to meet in the semis. Conlan is unfortunate that the bantamweight vacancy created by Nevin turning pro meant that he again has to share a division with the excellent Ramirez. McCarthy has done fantastically well to get this far, beating two seeded fighters, and had every chance I feel of beating Peralta
> Didn't see the Evans fight today, but I hear it was an unpopular decision


Agree with this, although my one concern about about Barnes against Selby is he might be too small. Think Selby's reach and footwork might cause him a lot of problems. Conlan on the other hand looks a lot stronger at 56kg, think the only reason he stayed at 52kg was because Nevin was there.

If Joe Ward gets through tomorrows fight I'd fancy him for gold, although you never know with Joe, sometimes he fights a bit too relaxed and gets outworked by lesser opponents.

Fancy Quigley to win tomorrow but he faces a huge task in fighting that Russian if he does get through. That Russian looks a real talent.

McCarthy has a tough fight tomorrow and must start as underdog, he looked very tired in the last round against the German although he has fought out of his skin so far. So i wouldn't count him out.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> Agree with this, although my one concern about about Barnes against Selby is he might be too small. Think Selby's reach and footwork might cause him a lot of problems. Conlan on the other hand looks a lot stronger at 56kg, think the only reason he stayed at 52kg was because Nevin was there.
> 
> If Joe Ward gets through tomorrows fight I'd fancy him for gold, although you never know with Joe, sometimes he fights a bit too relaxed and gets outworked by lesser opponents.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is the worry with Barnes, though we are talking about a well-seasoned, truly world-class amateur fighter who's been at the top level for a while now. More experienced than Selby, who to be fair has been there and done that himself. Selby hasn't had as smooth a path here as Barnes. Was he struggling to make light fly do you know? There's no Irish guy at light fly any more, not in this tournament, and his nemesis Zou isn't there anymore, he'd have had a great shout if he could have got down to light fly.
Esquiva Falcao called Chebotarev the best fighter he's fought, this coming from a man who's faced them all really.
Joe Ward has a tougher bout than he could have had at this stage, he's seeded 6th, not quite sure how they work those, but he injured himself at the Euros and didn't get the chance to compete in the Olympics, 2 years ago, he was beaten on countback in the last 16 in Baku, when a last 8 place would have sealed an Olympic spot, then he got shafted in the final qualifying tournament, and then as a final kick in the teeth, AIBA gave a wildcard to a Montenegrin guy beaten handily in the early stages of that tournament, by Callum Smith (also shafted in the latter stages, and by the final judgment), so presumably these would have upped his ranking.
Ramirez hasn't been on top form, he struggled in a bout early on, so here's hoping Conlan can seize on this, but they guy is probably P4P #1 in the ams atm


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Yeah, that is the worry with Barnes, though we are talking about a well-seasoned, truly world-class amateur fighter who's been at the top level for a while now. More experienced than Selby, who to be fair has been there and done that himself. Selby hasn't had as smooth a path here as Barnes. Was he struggling to make light fly do you know? There's no Irish guy at light fly any more, not in this tournament, and his nemesis Zou isn't there anymore, he'd have had a great shout if he could have got down to light fly.
> Esquiva Falcao called Chebotarev the best fighter he's fought, this coming from a man who's faced them all really.
> Joe Ward has a tougher bout than he could have had at this stage, he's seeded 6th, not quite sure how they work those, but he injured himself at the Euros and didn't get the chance to compete in the Olympics, 2 years ago, he was beaten on countback in the last 16 in Baku, when a last 8 place would have sealed an Olympic spot, then he got shafted in the final qualifying tournament, and then as a final kick in the teeth, AIBA gave a wildcard to a Montenegrin guy beaten handily in the early stages of that tournament, by Callum Smith (also shafted in the latter stages, and by the final judgment), so presumably these would have upped his ranking.
> Ramirez hasn't been on top form, he struggled in a bout early on, so here's hoping Conlan can seize on this, but they guy is probably P4P #1 in the ams atm


Not too sure if Barnes was struggling at the weight or not. Never heard anything to suggest he was although he did fight at fly in an international against France and put in a good performance. Maybe he just fancied himself more at 52kg.

Joe Ward has a very tough fight tomorrow but he's beaten that Russian before. When he won the European Championships when he was 17 he beat Ivanov in the final, it was very close though.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/24551337


Top man.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Can someone post the online BBC stream? Maybe I can watch it in germany?


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Can someone post the online BBC stream? Maybe I can watch it in germany?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/24493103


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ramierz just lost 
Got robbed

Kaz fighter got decision


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Rameriz out!! How did they not score him that last round, bit of a hometown decision.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Ramierz just lost
> Got robbed
> 
> Kaz fighter got decision


Thats why I dount count medals wich a homefighter gets without watching every fight so I can be sure there was no robbery.
How can you give him not the last round?


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Conlan out, he boxed well in the first round but they gave it to the Russian and then after that he decided to go toe to toe and lost.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

has conlan fought yet?

edit: just seen Roddys post.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Roddy, whats the schedule for the Irish fighters today? Times etc?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Now that WAS a robbery. 10-8 round ROFL


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Not a 100% sure, Quigley on after the next fight. McCarthy on two fights after. Barnes on around 2.15pm and Joe Ward on about 3.15/30pm.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Quigley definitely won the first anyway.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Quigley through.. Good going.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

erm. Aint been shown on red button yet lol. Is the stream miles in front?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Have you seen the fowler fight yet?

If not, I wont tell you the result.

My stream is halfway thru the savon fight now


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Crean said:


> Have you seen the fowler fight yet?
> 
> If not, I wont tell you the result.
> 
> My stream is halfway thru the savon fight now


No Quigley 1st round on> Where are you watching it? Both bbc stream and red button miles behind then!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> No Quigley 1st round on> Where are you watching it? Both bbc stream and red button miles behind then!


Your about an hour behind.

Im watching on rte.ie

http://www.rte.ie/sport/player/#!/live/41/

Both rings are streaming live, quite handy to flick between them too..


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

Conlon got his tactics all wrong there, always thought he'd make a cracking pro, as young as he is hope he turns over soon as.

Just watched the Selby fight from yesterday. Those who think the Cuban was robbed need to pull ones head out of ones arse - clear win for Selby.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Crean said:


> Your about an hour behind.
> 
> Im watching on rte.ie
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. TRUST the beeb!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Lol at savon getting robbed there.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Live here on the AIBA channel too


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ill watch the beeb feed this morning and avoid this thread then watch the AIBA one this aft for Selby


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

fowler fighting the german on the red button right now

woodhall commentating :yep


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Only 30 mins behind. atsch:lol:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Edge to Fowler in the first IMO, needs to tighten up his defence a bit though.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Haertel sharper in the 2nd and bloodying Fowler's face late on, needs to tighten up getting caught at will by stiff jabs here Fowler. Needs to really work at the 3rd to grab this decision.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Good fight that one, hope Fowler gets the nod.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

fowler 2-1 imo

hartel outworked him in that last round and landed the cleaner punches


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Tough to split them now, thought Fowler may have landed a few more hard shots in that 3rd round, fired off some big combos and Haertal abandoned his jab a bit which he was having success with and Fowler managed to turn away from a fair few round hands and slip some left hooks. Wouldn't argue it either way though, 2-1 either way.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

First two round where close. Härtel won the third round big. Cant say anything against Fowler winning.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

@Berliner, Hartel did well, didn't he?


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow Savon is very impressive here.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wow savon got robbed

judge c needs to be investigated


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> @*Berliner*, Hartel did well, didn't he?


Thought he won the second round. The third was a clear round for him because Fowler was tired. The german Team is complaining about the decision but I dont think it was a robbery two first rounds were Close and if you give them to Fowler he wins.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

the cubans need to appeal that decision

he easily beat him up for 3 rounds


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> wow savon got robbed
> 
> judge c needs to be investigated


English Judge lol


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Shocking decision against Savon again, even the winner looked slightly embarrassed to get the decision.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

faz said:


> Shocking decision against Savon again, even the winner looked slightly embarrassed to get the decision.


So that was the reason why people booed during the Tishenko fight?
Poor Savon. Gets robbed everytime.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Thought he won the second round. The third was a clear round for him because Fowler was tired. The german Team is complaining about the decision but I dont think it was a robbery two first rounds were Close and if you give them to Fowler he wins.


Just thought fowler shaded it myself, nicked the first 2, then lost the third. But you were confident Hartel would do it!
When is it possible for fowler and Quigley to meet?


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> So that was the reason why people booed during the Tishenko fight?
> Poor Savon. Gets robbed everytime.


Exactly. Seems they haven't sorted out the corruption (I can't believe that so many judges can be THAT incompetent!).

I want him to defect and turn pro, should have more luck and I think with his style could be a genuine contender.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Tommy McCarthy exits, great showing all told in the comp, just finally met his match.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

That Savon decision was ridiculous.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Feel bad for Savon, Robbed twice now in amateur boxings two biggest tournaments. That one today is one of the worst i've ever seen.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Just thought fowler shaded it myself, nicked the first 2, then lost the third. But you were confident Hartel would do it!
> When is it possible for fowler and Quigley to meet?


It was a joke when I said Härtel would School Fowler. I already said that. I knew it would be Close. Fowler just got the nod. At times you just Need a Little bit of luck wich Härtel didnt have today.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> It was a joke when I said Härtel would School Fowler. I already said that. I knew it would be Close. Fowler just got the nod. At times you just Need a Little bit of luck wich Härtel didnt have today.


Thought Fowler won the first pretty clearly, Hartel won the last clearly and the second could have gone either way.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Tommy McCarthy exits, great showing all told in the comp, just finally met his match.


Felt he was unlucky not get the first round, was landing the heavier blows. He seemed to lost a it of his accuracy in the second and third though.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Just thought fowler shaded it myself, nicked the first 2, then lost the third. But you were confident Hartel would do it!
> When is it possible for fowler and Quigley to meet?


If Quigley and Fowler meet it will be the final. Quigley looked really good today won easy and i think he has another gear in him, saying that though he has a very tough fight next against that Russian. I think whoever wins that, will win the whole thing.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> Thought Fowler won the first pretty clearly, Hartel won the last clearly and the second could have gone either way.


First to Fowler second could go either way and Härtel won the last round big. As I said at times you just Need luck to get the decisions in Close fights. So far german fighters didnt had the luck. Ahmatovic had a Close fight and lost. Härtel was Close and he lost. And Artem just got robbed big time against the brazilian who today got another robbery. The brazilian was 2:0 down after two round but he got a 10:8 round in the thrid although he wasnt doing shit. I dont get why this guys gets These gift decisions.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> First to Fowler second could go either way and Härtel won the last round big. As I said at times you just Need luck to get the decisions in Close fights. So far german fighters didnt had the luck. Ahmatovic had a Close fight and lost. Härtel was Close and he lost. And Artem just got robbed big time against the brazilian who today got another robbery. The brazilian was 2:0 down after two round but he got a 10:8 round in the thrid although he wasnt doing shit. I dont get why this guys gets These gift decisions.


The judging today has been a farce, the Kazachs are going to end up with about 8 medals. Ramirez got robbed, he dominated the last two rounds of his fight and got screwed over. The Lopes fight you were talking about was a joke aswell, awarding him a 10-8 in a close round stinks of something fishy and then Robbing Savon like that when he puts on a boxing clinic. It doesn't half make your blood boil!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> If Quigley and Fowler meet it will be the final. Quigley looked really good today won easy and i think he has another gear in him, saying that though he has a very tough fight next against that Russian. I think whoever wins that, will win the whole thing.


Fowler has a Kazakh next, could throw a spanner in the works, he is good, but with the homer decision that will likely come his way, he'll be hard to beat


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> The judging today has been a farce, the Kazachs are going to end up with about 8 medals. Ramirez got robbed, he dominated the last two rounds of his fight and got screwed over. The Lopes fight you were talking about was a joke aswell, awarding him a 10-8 in a close round stinks of something fishy and then Robbing Savon like that when he puts on a boxing clinic. It doesn't half make your blood boil!


I just watched the Savon fight... this tournament is a joke.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Fowler has a Kazakh next, could throw a spanner in the works, he is good, but with the homer decision that will likely come his way, he'll be hard to beat


Yeah, don't think the Kazakh is anything special, Fowler is more than capable of beating him but with the judging the way its been Fowler is really up against it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Selby fights at 2 o'clock..no Kazakh has lost in the world championships yet :lol:


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

The bastards shafted savon bad today
Ramirez got robbed as we'll


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> The bastards shafted savon bad today
> *Ramirez* got robbed as we'll


The Cuban Flyweight?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> The Cuban Flyweight?


Yes, him, the brilliantly accomplished Olympic champion fighting now at bantam. Shame Conlan got eliminated, he'd have a real chance now


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Selby fights at 2 o'clock..no Kazakh has lost in the world championships yet :lol:


I think one lost to a Kyrgyz or Uzbek guy, must have hurt their pride a bit!


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yea Ramirez the Olympic champ , fought a kaz fighter 
I think selby and fowler have home fighters next


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Yea Ramirez the Olympic champ , fought a kaz fighter
> I think selby and fowler have home fighters next


 No way they get the decision. They have to dominated them and knock them down three times to get a split decision.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lets see if they rob selby then

fight about to start


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Cmon selby!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

1-0 Kazak


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah selby lost the first


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Selby with his pitty patty arm punches. This is not fencing boxing anymore. Please throw proper punches Selby. Please.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

1 round each

cmon selby take the 3rd


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Selbys got this if he boxes smart..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

close 3rd

wont argue with the decision


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Close final round,. I had it just to selby. The kazak will get it though


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

selby through close fight


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

selby got the decision :yep


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Selby takes it!


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes Selby! SD - just about deserved in my eyes. He lost the first, clearly won the second and just won the final round.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Come te fuck paddy!!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Selby through, thank fuck for that, thought he deserved it.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

fuck sake not a good day for ireland so far, Barnes was doing alrite until the head clash.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

That Uzbek was a right dirty shit...


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Barnes out. The Uzbek was abit dirty but deserved to win.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

the ref here is the english cunt who robbed savon

wonder how much money he made off that


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

In fairness, latipov is a southpaw and throws from really awkward looking angles


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> fuck sake not a good day for ireland so far, Barnes was doing alrite until the head clash.


When's ward on?


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Barnes out. The Uzbek was abit dirty but deserved to win.


He was, think Barnes might be a bit too small for 52kg. Thought it was a bit unfair to take a point off barnes aswell.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> When's ward on?


there's two lightweight bouts then he on in ring b


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Judges at it again with Valentino, he got knocked down in the second round and one judge still awards him a 10-9


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

How did judge B give that 2nd round to Valentino - unbelievable! Overwhelmed by the poor judging here.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

roddy collins said:


> He was, think Barnes might be a bit too small for 52kg. Thought it was a bit unfair to take a point off barnes aswell.


I was thinking the same thing. Why did he move up anyway. I reckon he would break most up back at 49.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

faz said:


> How did judge B give that 2nd round to Valentino - unbelievable! Overwhelmed by the poor judging here.


The "stars" get shady decisions too. Not only the hometown fighters. Valentio is probably supposed to be a big star in the new pro series.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Are some these judges blind? One scored that round 10-9 to the indian Malik even though he was battered and had a standing 8 count. Another judge had it 10-8 to Conceicao.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

im liking this conceicao. 

he has a nice pro style of boxing with nice body punches


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Why did he move up anyway. I reckon he would break most up back at 49.


No idea maybe he didn't fancy losing the extra pounds, or he felt good in sparring.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

roddy collins said:


> No idea maybe he didn't fancy losing the extra pounds, or he felt good in sparring.


Maybe yeah. Is Ward on now.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> im liking this conceicao.
> 
> he has a nice pro style of boxing with nice body punches


Reminds me of lee Selby. Didn't he lose to Taylor in London?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Maybe yeah. Is Ward on now.


Next, after conceicao
Sorry, it's Evans now, I think ward is after this division's two fights


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

how are the uk and ireland doing at the mo? on my phone and havent really been following this theis time. cheers!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

first round for the german


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

raymann said:


> how are the uk and ireland doing at the mo? on my phone and havent really been following this theis time. cheers!


Evans on now, Selby beat a Kazakh, Barnes, Conlan and NcCarthy out for ire, Quigley through, ward on soon. Fowler got through as well


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

evans is getting worked


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

second round should also be with the german.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

easy work


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

did ward win or lose?


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

His fight's starting now


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Paddy85 said:


> His fight's starting now


You using an RTE link? BBC seems to be behind, we're on the Niyazimbetov-Sangwan fight


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

Switched away from rte after the Conlan fight.

The other ring is


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

good fight this


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

ward wins on cuts


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> ward wins on cuts


OK day for Ireland then, would have been a poor day if he lost, 2 guaranteed medals


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Paddy85 said:


> Switched away from rte after the Conlan fight.
> 
> The other ring is


Was it really biased on RTÉ then?


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Was it really biased on RTÉ then?


No commentary, it just cut out halfway through the last round.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Fred Evans was lucky to win a Silver in the Olympics, for me he seems very average.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

joegrundy said:


> Fred Evans was lucky to win a Silver in the Olympics, for me he seems very average.


Got plenty of close decisions.
Stalker was lucky against and indian too. Not to mention Ogogo and Joshua who certainly dindt deserve a medal.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ward is indeed only 19, 20 in a week


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Got plenty of close decisions.
> Stalker was lucky against and indian too. Not to mention Ogogo and Joshua who certainly dindt deserve a medal.


Thought Stalker beat the Indian lad and thought he beat the Mongolian too.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Was it really biased on RTÉ then?


It usually is quite biased, during the olympics i watched the Irish fights on bbc and the British fights on rte. Really like Woodhall as commentator unless there is a GB lad boxing. Find him hard to listen to then.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> It usually is quite biased, during the olympics i watched the Irish fights on bbc and the British fights on rte. Really like Woodhall as commentator unless there is a GB lad boxing. Find him hard to listen to then.


He's involved in the GB set-up, I know what you mean, he was really willing Evans on to beat Shelestyuk last year


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

joegrundy said:


> Thought Stalker beat the Indian lad and thought he beat the Mongolian too.


Still...as one can see in this tournament the home advantage is a big advantage. Its not always a term of robberies. But the homefighter will always get the decisions as long as its somewhat close.
And I dindt had Stalker winning against the Indian.
Just pointing it out because some people actually think GB deserved so many medals in the olympics. Wich is not the case.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> He's involved in the GB set-up, I know what you mean, he was really willing Evans on to beat Shelestyuk last year


Another unlucky decison in favor of the homefighter. The only one who truly deserved his medal was Campbell imo.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

De La Cruz Peraza next up for Ward, gonna be tough that, but if his footwork is good, he has the tools to beat him


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

From Ballybofey man, he's winning trophies man, he got more medals than an Olympian Chinaman, he beat Vijender man, he's beaten Harcsa man, he's beating anyone he's meeting in the final man. His destiny is not just written in the sand, he got a plan, he's no lucky lucky man!
Oh, Quigley's winning matches, Quigley's winning games, Quigley's bringing gold back to Donegal again (Up Donegal!)
Oh, Quigley's winning matches, Quigley's winning games, Quigley's bringing gold back to Donegal again (Up Donegal!)
He's not from Senegal, he comes from Donegal, and if you want a mighty boxer Quigley's got it all, he got a left hook man, he got a right hook man, he got a jab he got a cross and he can block 'em man!
His destiny is not just written in the sand, don't need no plan and he's a lucky lucky man!
Oh, Quigley's winning matches, Quigley's winning games, Quigley's bringing gold back to Donegal again (Up Donegal!)
Oh, Quigley's winning matches, Quigley's winning games, Quigley's bringing gold back to Donegal again (Up Donegal!)

That took me quite a while to come up with, ALL BY MYSELF!!!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.irishtimes.com/sport/oth...ck-of-headgear-1.1570878#.UmgtcAK43zQ.twitter

Barnes Seething after head clash


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> From Ballybofey man, he's winning trophies man, he got more medals than an Olympian Chinaman, he beat Vijender man, he's beaten Harcsa man, he's beating anyone he's meeting in the final man. His destiny is not just written in the sand, he got a plan, he's no lucky lucky man!
> *Oh, Quigley's winning matches, Quigley's winning games, Quigley's bringing gold back to Donegal again (Up Donegal!)
> Oh, Quigley's winning matches, Quigley's winning games, Quigley's bringing gold back to Donegal again (Up Donegal!)*
> He's not from Senegal, he comes from Donegal, and if you want a mighty boxer Quigley's got it all, he got a left hook man, he got a right hook man, he got a jab he got a cross and he can block 'em man!
> ...


No he doesnt.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> http://www.irishtimes.com/sport/oth...ck-of-headgear-1.1570878#.UmgtcAK43zQ.twitter
> 
> Barnes Seething after head clash


They can use headgear imo. But they have to keep the scoring system. Its the new scoring system wich makes for the interesting fights.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No he doesnt.


Somebody hasn't heard of Jimmy's Winning Matches


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

On a serious note: Would Quigley be Irelands first worldchamp?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> On a serious note: Would Quigley be Irelands first worldchamp?


In men's amateur boxing yes, Ireland have 7 bronzes in their history since Havana 1974, though Michael Carruth won at the Olympics and Katie Taylor has been incredibly successful in women's boxing.
I wasn't exactly wrong when I said 'again', he did win gold in Minsk after all! And I couldn't change it, that's how the song goes


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

roddy collins said:


> It usually is quite biased, during the olympics i watched the Irish fights on bbc and the British fights on rte. Really like Woodhall as commentator unless there is a GB lad boxing. Find him hard to listen to then.


Its the Olympics man were supposed to be biased.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I find Paddy Barnes to be an awful whinger to be honest.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought this was supposed to be on the BBC red button this morning :conf


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

DrMo said:


> I thought this was supposed to be on the BBC red button this morning :conf


Day off innit?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Day off innit?


Cheers :good


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Was seriously impressed with Joe Ward yesterday. He fought Reigning European champion and number 3 seed Nikita Ivanov and although the fight only lasted one round, he looked composed, picked his shots nicely and threw some nice combinations. Hard to believe he's only 19.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah he looks decent if a little open when hes swinging wild. Got caught a few times..


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

roddy collins said:


> Was seriously impressed with Joe Ward yesterday. He fought Reigning European champion and number 3 seed Nikita Ivanov and although the fight only lasted one round, he looked composed, picked his shots nicely and threw some nice combinations. Hard to believe he's only 19.


Unfortunately he's coming up against de la cruz next, cant see him winmong that one


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Both light-fly semis were good fights. 

I love live boxing in the morning :yep


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Fowler has withdrawn from his semi final because of a hand injury :-(


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Quigley on next?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Well done by the judges for ignoring that bullshit KD


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Quigley is good


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Brilliant stuff from Quigley this. Switched from outboxing him to out punching him!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

War Quigley, great performance. The lad has lovely timing.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

3-0 Quigley. Brilliant lad!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

First silver medal ever for Ireland?


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Get in there Quigley, beat him at range and toe to toe. Think that's something like 40 consecutive wins for Quigley:happy


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This russo has a reight neck on him!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Gutted for Fowler! Would have been great to see him vs Quigley in the final. Quigley is class.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Gutted for Fowler! Would have been great to see him vs Quigley in the final. Quigley is class.


He was done.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

when is selby on?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> He was done.


What?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What?


Fowler was done look at the last round against Härtel. Also got a pretty nasty cut in that round if I am not mistaken. I expected that he gets pulled out.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Fowler was done look at the last round against Härtel. Also got a pretty nasty cut in that round if I am not mistaken. I expected that he gets pulled out.


Your assuming that's the reason with no actual proof.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Your assuming that's the reason with no actual proof.


Fowler got pulled out or not? Why do you think he got pulled out? He got a nasty cut against Härtel also was completly done in the last round (just clinching turning away etc.). So why do you think he got pulled out???? You get pulled out for one reason. If you cant fight anymore you get pulled out. Fowler was done so he got pulled out. Not very hard to understand. I also read something about a Hand injury on twitter and a cut.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Fowler got pulled out or not? Why do you think he got pulled out? He got a nasty cut against Härtel also was completly done in the last round (just clinching turning away etc.). So why do you think he got pulled out???? You get pulled out for one reason. If you cant fight anymore you get pulled out. Fowler was done so he got pulled out. Not very hard to understand. I also read something about a Hand injury on twitter and a cut.


I know he got pulled out, it was due to a hand injury not the cut! Thta's the point I'm making here.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I know he got pulled out, it was due to a hand injury not the cut! Thta's the point I'm making here.


He also had a cut and a Hand injury. So as I said he was done. I dotn know what Point you are making. So I let it alone now.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> First silver medal ever for Ireland?


Yep, go make it gold now boy!


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> He was done.


Wasn't done in the slightest, tired in the last round no doubt. Damaged his had which kept him out for a year nearly.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Selby just got robbed, won all 3 rounds :-(


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Selby just got robbed, won all 3 rounds :-(


I thought Sebly won but it was a close fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Selby just got robbed, won all 3 rounds :-(


Only round wich Selby won clearly was round two. The other two were pretty Close.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Only round wich Selby won clearly was round two. The other two were pretty Close.


No, the 2nd was the closest round of the fight. Selby clearly won 1 & 3.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DrMo said:


> No, the 2nd was the closest round of the fight. Selby clearly won 1 & 3.


 Selby didnt win round one and three clearly. It was a Close fight no robbery. Selby already had two Close fights and got the decision not this time. Well we just disagree then but to say Selby won all three rounds is bullshit sorry.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Selby didnt win round one and three clearly. It was a Close fight no robbery. Selby already had two Close fights and got the decision not this time. Well we just disagree then but* to say Selby won all three rounds is bullshit *sorry.


Fuck off, log in with your other account & agree with yourself :good


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Fuck off, log in with your other account & agree with yourself :good


 Bullshit is bullshit:smile


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

DrMo said:


> No, the 2nd was the closest round of the fight. Selby clearly won 1 & 3.


I thought the first two were close and Selby deserved the third quite clearly. I'd have given Selby the First as well but the Uzbek boxer started really well. All in all Selby was unlucky to lose, I thought he won but it was close.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Surely Selby will turn pro now....


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> I thought the first two were close and Selby deserved the third quite clearly. I'd have given Selby the First as well but the Uzbek boxer started really well. All in all Selby was unlucky to lose, I thought he won but it was close.


In fact all the round were pretty Close. Selby didnt win the third clearly he landed how many punches? Two? While his Opponent was the Aggressor and landed his own punches. That decision is far away from being a robbery. Selby also had luck in his fights against the american and the Kaz fighter were he got the decision in Close fights. This time he just didnt get the decision in a Close fight.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> In fact all the round were pretty Close. Selby didnt win the third clearly he landed how many punches? Two? While his Opponent was the Aggressor and landed his own punches. That decision is far away from being a robbery. Selby also had luck in his fights against the american and the Kaz fighter were he got the decision in Close fights. This time he just didnt get the decision in a Close fight.


Neither landed much in the third to be honest, although Selby landed with a few eye catching shots.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Quigley is the fuckin man.

Hope Ward bates this Cuban later.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Surely Selby will turn pro now....


He's already signed up to aiba's new pro venture ( not wsb )


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ward getting outclassed here, he looks sluggish and is headhunting. Easy work for the cuban.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Ward getting outclassed here, he looks sluggish and is headhunting. Easy work for the cuban.


Joe Likes to counterpunch but La Cruz was too quick. Didn't look like Joe Had a plan B either. Still at 19 he has plenty of time to improve until the next Olympics.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

lol the italian was hurt and knocked down still only lost the round with 10:9. Bullshit.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Surely Selby will turn pro now....


Finals today ?
And what time ?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Good effort by Quigley, but you're not going to be getting any favours when fighting one of the home boxers. I thought he did enough to nick the 2nd round, but the Kazakh won the other two rounds clearly enough for me. 

Kazakhstan now with 4 golds out of 4, with 2 more finals to go for them...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dkos said:


> Good effort by Quigley, but you're not going to be getting any favours when fighting one of the home boxers. I thought he did enough to nick the 2nd round, but the Kazakh won the other two rounds clearly enough for me.
> 
> Kazakhstan now with 4 golds out of 4, with 2 more finals to go for them...


What I dont get is why did Quigley only lose the first round with one Point? Although he was knocked down? Yesterday the same happend. The Italian heavyweight was hurt and then dropped but he just lost the round with one Point. Any legit knock down should be a 10:8 round.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

no matter what happens they give the kazachs the first 2 rounds. :lol:

gj by quigley, imo he won 2 and 3

now lets see if the cuban gets a fair shake


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> What I dont get is why did Quigley only lose the first round with one Point? Although he was knocked down? Yesterday the same happend. The Italian heavyweight was hurt and then dropped but he just lost the round with one Point. Any legit knock down should be a 10:8 round.


Score is 10:9 if you win a close round, 10:8 if it's dominant, 10:7 if it's really dominant, and 10:6 if it's even more dominant. That's probably not the exact words AIBA used, but that's the idea. The knockdown doesn't make a difference, except that it can be a sign that one boxer is dominating. Since a flash knockdown doesn't mean much, they seem to get ignored. I think the system's too subjective and open to manipulation.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Paddy85 said:


> Score is 10:9 if you win a close round, 10:8 if it's dominant, 10:7 if it's really dominant, and 10:6 if it's even more dominant. That's probably not the exact words AIBA used, but that's the idea. The knockdown doesn't make a difference, except that it can be a sign that one boxer is dominating. Since a flash knockdown doesn't mean much, they seem to get ignored. I think the system's too subjective and open to manipulation.


Quigley got knocked down fair and square. That should be a 10:8 round in my opinion. The Kaz was winning the round and knocked Quigley down. Then at one Point I saw a Standing 8 Count in another fight and the judges gave it 10:8. Maybe Judges dont want to score rounds 10:8 because then it is too hard to comeback but I think a fair knock down should be a 10:8 (especially if you are winning the round anyway).


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Quigley got knocked down fair and square. That should be a 10:8 round in my opinion. The Kaz was winning the round and knocked Quigley down. Then at one Point I saw a Standing 8 Count in another fight and the judges gave it 10:8. Maybe Judges dont want to score rounds 10:8 because then it is too hard to comeback but I think a fair knock down should be a 10:8 (especially if you are winning the round anyway).


I agree in principle, I was explaining how the scores are actually done. 10:8 is given for a dominant round. Was it a dominant round? No, so under the current rules the score is correct.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Thankfully the Cuban didn't get robbed there (although one judge had it to the Kazakh!). Great performance from him.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Paddy85 said:


> I agree in principle, I was explaining how the scores are actually done. 10:8 is given for a dominant round. Was it a dominant round? No, so under the current rules the score is correct.


So the rules are different in Amateur boxing. But it still doesnt explain my other example. An Italian heavyweight was actually hurt (made a Little Dance) AND THEN knocked down later in the round (not a Flash knock down he was hurt) but still only lost the round with 10:9... I think These judges just are afraid to score rounds 10:8 thats all. And I can see why. I just dont agree with them.:lol:


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

How is the Cuban Ramirez getting on :think


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

LP said:


> How is the Cuban Ramirez getting on :think


Got robbed against a Kazakh


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Got robbed against a Kazakh


really, what stage :-(


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

I've not watched any of this. Any non Brit/Irish fighters that have really impressed?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wow

real knockout


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck! Dychko wins the first two rounds against Medzhidov. In the the 3rd Mago drops Dychko with a monster right hand, he gets up and stops him with another right!!!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Explosive finish to the tournament :yep


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

LP said:


> really, what stage :-(


Quarters


----------

